
IBM Lays Out Plans to Hire 25,000 in U.S - ZoeZoeBee
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-13/ibm-lays-out-plans-to-hire-25-000-in-u-s-ahead-of-trump-meeting
======
jimphelps
Sounds more like a PR campaign to capitalize on the current trend, and
maximize value if Trump picks up on this and hypes it (free advert for IBM).
This doesn't feel like a real plan to grow the company with massive new NET
hiring in the US. Shameless really.

~~~
flukus
Your probably right. But there is still a chance that they might be realizing
the massive damage the offshore teams have done to their reputation.

------
TheAdamist
that's a lot of H1B visas they'll need

